# Thyroid dead?



## Stacey43 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am having trouble finding info on why doctors say my thyroid is dead, it's fibrosed (scar tissue). This past February (when I was first diagnosed) my TSH was 20 and put on 50 mcg of Levo. My next check my TSH dropped to 5.4 and Levo was increased to 75 mcg. Last Monday my TSH was 5.8 and Levo increased to 88 mcg. If my thyroid is dead how am I not on a higher dose, it seems I am still producing some thyroid hormone. Could it be the nodules? Also if the thyroid is dead would ultrasound show no vascularity? My Ultrasound last January showed increased vascularity, what does that mean?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Manufacturer recommended dosage for someone without a thyroid is 1.7 mcg per kilogram of weight.

Your doctors do not know for sure how "dead" your thyroid is so they are easing you onto the replacement.

I suggest you get into the habit of asking them to run Free T-4 and Free T-3 to see what the actual unbound thyroid hormone is in your system, and also to make sure you are converting sufficiently.


----------

